

Ask HN: What's your favorite startup logo? - tburger


======
vinayp10
Hipmunk has an awesome logo/mascot.

The Github Octocat is also awesome :)

[https://octodex.github.com/](https://octodex.github.com/)

------
avni000
I think the best ones manage to have a simple, clean aesthetic but are
representative of their brand and offering.

A couple of my favourites: Birchbox (birchbox.com),
Treehouse(teamtreehouse.com), Intercom (intercom.io)

------
ChrisGranger
I think Shutl's little rocket ship is kind of cute.

